# Unser neuer Spot



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2012)

Habt Ihr schon unseren neuen Slide & Swoop Film auf http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23146 gesehen? Wie gefällt Euch das Video? 

Unsere beiden Downhiller Andi und Janik haben alles auf dem Slide 150 und dem Swoop gegeben; den Berg immer wieder rauf und runter. Waren zwei anstregende Tage in und um Latsch, aber die haben sich gelohnt...


----------



## Max_V (27. August 2012)

Es ist einfach herrlich hier zuhause zu sein .

Ach ja, der Spot ist gut (mir fehlt jedoch etwas, weiß aber noch nicht genau was), die Musik super.

Gruß aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. August 2012)

schön! 
ich brauch zwar die Beiks nicht, aber die Trails


----------



## CliffordClavin (28. August 2012)

Mir gefällt der Sport auch recht gut. Der Film wirkt wirklich als wäre es eine am Stück gedrehte Abfahrt und ihr habt (im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern) auf eine pathetisch quatschende Off-Stimme verzichtet.


----------



## Franks13 (28. August 2012)

Echt toller Spot.
Stimme Max_V zu: die Musik passt super dazu .

PS: hätte gern das Swoop in schwarz !


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. August 2012)

@Max_V: Es hat uns im Vinschgau auch wirkich sehr gut gefallen! Tolle Gegend mit atemberaubendem Panorama!


----------



## banane_2.0 (3. September 2012)

Ich kann auch nur positives sagen:
-gute Musikauswahl,
-schöne Bilder,
-hammer Bikes (!),
-und jede Menge Spaß!

Hab's grad auf Facebook gepostet. Hoffentlich kann ich das Slide bald bestellen - kanns kaum erwarten selbst eins zu haben


----------

